# 「☁」sometimes i draw...



## Emzy (May 20, 2020)

Welcome~
I'm trying to get back into drawing consistently hehe so i thought i might post some of my drawings c: 
I haven't drawn this type of style in years so please excuse me...i'm a bit rusty...haha...(C&C most welcome!)
instagram


Spoiler: my mayor c:







in game pic for ref





Thank you for looking! Have a lovely day~​


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

waaaaaaaah that chibi is so cute omg <3

also i love the outfit you picked <3


----------



## Emzy (May 20, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> waaaaaaaah that chibi is so cute omg <3
> 
> also i love the outfit you picked <3


Thank you hehe <3
My friend gifted the dress to me early game and i love it to bits cx


----------



## Emzy (May 21, 2020)

I couldn't finish my pic today so have this:



Spoiler: Draw Yourself as a Villager








The prompt is here [x] It was super fun to do!! Emi is the pastel toughie i wish i could be x)


​and a wip hehe



Spoiler: WIP : Stella






I wanted to try and draw a Stella and Muffy Gijinka! I have a headcanon on my island that Stella and Muffy are sisters hehe and i adore them sm c: 
I'm trying out a new style of hair but I think i bit off more than i could chew but hoping to make progress slow and steady cx


​


----------



## daisyy (May 21, 2020)

ahhh all your art is so beautiful!


----------



## Emzy (May 21, 2020)

daisyy said:


> ahhh all your art is so beautiful!


thank you so much lovely hehe <3


----------



## Emzy (May 22, 2020)

Finally finished my bby Stella Gijinka the hair took me forever ;A; but i survived cx 
still don't know how to colour properly but- 



Spoiler: Stella Gijinka






I wasn't sure about my design choices but i think it was ok in the end!
She has star buns cuz her name means star hehe, I made her jumper into a cardigan paired with some fluffy boots cuz she's a sheep and cherries as an accessory cuz my town fruit is cherries and i gave her them as a gift and she was so precious! And the yellow is from her horns! I replaced her horns with curls but i still wanted to stay tru to her colour palette c:
Thanks for coming to my I-love-Stella TEDxTalk cx


​i love my bby stella she deserves the world c:


----------



## Emzy (May 23, 2020)

Did two sketches today cuz I had to finish an assingment (it's nearly 2am y i ke s) x.x one of the sketches is a secret but- here's Muffy in process c: There's alot less creative freedom since she already wears quite a detailed dress not that i mind ^^;; but MUFFYIS CHOPPY BANGS CLUB FOR SURE



Spoiler: WIP : Muffy








​I'm a very slow drawer haha...


----------



## mocha. (May 23, 2020)

Your art is gorgeous!


----------



## Emzy (May 23, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Your art is gorgeous!


Thank you so much <3 Hope you have a lovely day c:


----------



## daisyy (May 23, 2020)

i loove your stella and muffy!  ❤


----------



## Emzy (May 23, 2020)

daisyy said:


> i loove your stella and muffy!  ❤


Thank you daisyy <3 Your kind comments mean alot ;u;


----------



## Mikaiah (May 23, 2020)

loving the muffy gijinka so far 

im so sad that they made sheep clothes stretch out instead of keeping the scarves though


----------



## Eevees (May 23, 2020)

So lovely ♥


----------



## Fye (May 23, 2020)

I love the bright colors in the first pic and her pout is so cute uwu


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 23, 2020)

your art style is adorable!!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 23, 2020)

You should draw Judy omg hehe love it


----------



## Emzy (May 23, 2020)

Oh my goodness I woke up to such lovely comments  Thank you so much guys!! Your comments honestly help keep me motivated to draw!!



Mikaiah said:


> loving the muffy gijinka so far
> 
> im so sad that they made sheep clothes stretch out instead of keeping the scarves though


Hehe thank you Mikaiah!!
I agree ;A; lowkey sad they get distorted so much cuz its hard to find a nice outfit for them 



MissPink said:


> So lovely ♥


Thank you!! C:



DoeReMi said:


> I love the bright colors int he first pic and her pout is so cute uwu


Thank you hehe <3



Hopeless Opus said:


> your art style is adorable!!


Thank you! Much love <3



Chloebug44 said:


> You should draw Judy omg hehe love it


Haha thank you! I'm currently trying to draw all my villagers in a gijinka form cuz I saw that one post where they describe each one I currently dont have Judy on my island but maybe one day I can hunt her down


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 23, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Oh my goodness I woke up to such lovely comments  Thank you so much guys!! Your comments honestly help keep me motivated to draw!!
> 
> 
> Hehe thank you Mikaiah!!
> ...


Hehe I have Judy in my town she’s a gem


----------



## Emzy (May 23, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> Hehe I have Judy in my town she’s a gem


Omg I'm jealous  Judy is like one of the pastel queens


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 23, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Omg I'm jealous   Judy is like one of the pastel queens


Exactly


----------



## Emzy (May 24, 2020)

Just a smol doodle for today c:



Spoiler: Emi + Chester











​


----------



## Gracelia (May 24, 2020)

These are so cute Emzy! Loving how you colour <3


----------



## Emzy (May 24, 2020)

Gracelia said:


> These are so cute Emzy! Loving how you colour <3


Thank you so much Gracelia!! <3


----------



## lackless (May 24, 2020)

Omg your squirrel persona is so adorable, I love her design and her little two tone fringe ;____;


----------



## Emzy (May 24, 2020)

lackless said:


> Omg your squirrel persona is so adorable, I love her design and her little two tone fringe ;____;


Hehe thank you love <3 i wanna dye my hair again but it needs to rest so for now ill just live vicariously through my squirrel xD


----------



## Emzy (May 25, 2020)

You ever take a break from drawing by drawing something else? cuz same
anyways here's a smol Judy doodle for @Chloebug44 


Spoiler: Judy








I heard she likes to sing?


hope you enjoy c: ​


----------



## Blink. (May 25, 2020)

omg thats a mood. THAT JUDY THO    SUPER ADORBS!  struck me in the heart again~


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 25, 2020)

Emzy said:


> You ever take a break from drawing by drawing something else? cuz same
> anyways here's a smol Judy doodle for @Chloebug44
> 
> 
> ...


I love it awh thanks hehe  and yeah she sings every chance she gets


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Awww I like the doodle you drew for Chloe, could you do O'Hare possibly? :3


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

ur siggy art is ;w;


----------



## Emzy (May 26, 2020)

First time doing multi quote so i hope this works LMAO 


Blink. said:


> omg thats a mood. THAT JUDY THO    SUPER ADORBS!  struck me in the heart again~


ilys sm bby 


Chloebug44 said:


> I love it awh thanks hehe  and yeah she sings every chance she gets


most welcome hehe i hope you enjoy!


Sugaryy said:


> Awww I like the doodle you drew for Chloe, could you do O'Hare possibly? :3


Hello!! I shall keep him in mind next time i take a style break 


moonbox said:


> ur siggy art is ;w;


Thankies hehe :3 I LOVE URS!!


----------



## Emzy (May 26, 2020)

The piece im currently working on is taking awhile...so here's wonderwall a doodle of Beau i drew ages ago (sorry for the image quality I took it on my phone)




Spoiler: Beau








This was before ACNH came out but once it did as soon as i saw the noble coat it was destiny
Or did i predict the future? 


​


----------



## Emzy (May 27, 2020)

Secrets out! hehe I was working on an entry for Inarabitta's art competition! Ina has a really cool design so it was really fun to draw her! It was challenging as well so it took me awhile but I'm glad i managed to finish in time! I really hope she likes it! hehe



Spoiler: She's a pouty bby c:








*I had to resize the image for the forums so the quality totally died q-q


​


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

i love the details.. especially the attention to detail with the knees! its great’!


----------



## A r i a n e (May 27, 2020)

your art is beautiful! i really like your villagers and human versions of them ^^


----------



## Kamzitty (May 27, 2020)

OMG your coloring and shading is sooo good! I need to take some notes on the way you draw hair ;o;;;; your art is so pretty UGH <3 great job!!!!


----------



## Emzy (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> i love the details.. especially the attention to detail with the knees! its great’!


Thank you!!! As weird as it sounds i enjoy drawing knees 


A r i a n e said:


> your art is beautiful! i really like your villagers and human versions of them ^^


Thank you!! Hopefully i can start lining my Muffy gijinka today! C:


Kammm said:


> OMG your coloring and shading is sooo good! I need to take some notes on the way you draw hair ;o;;;; your art is so pretty UGH <3 great job!!!!


Your words are too sweet ;u; colouring is defs my weakest place esp with hair so ur words mean alot to me!!!


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you!!! As weird as it sounds i enjoy drawing knees
> 
> Thank you!! Hopefully i can start lining my Muffy gijinka today! C:
> 
> Your words are too sweet ;u; colouring is defs my weakest place esp with hair so ur words mean alot to me!!!


be sure to draw more and keep us updated!!


----------



## Emzy (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort said:


> be sure to draw more and keep us updated!!


Ofc!! Im on it boss


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## Kamzitty (May 27, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you!!! As weird as it sounds i enjoy drawing knees
> 
> Thank you!! Hopefully i can start lining my Muffy gijinka today! C:
> 
> Your words are too sweet ;u; colouring is defs my weakest place esp with hair so ur words mean alot to me!!!


Omggg I feel that, coloring is difficult for me too and there’s so many different ways to do hair it’s hard to find a consistent way to color/shade that looks good in every hairstyle ;^; but imo you color extremely well!! Especially in the piece for Inarabitta, I can tell you put so much effort into that hair oml <3


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

Kammm said:


> Omggg I feel that, coloring is difficult for me too and there’s so many different ways to do hair it’s hard to find a consistent way to color/shade that looks good in every hairstyle ;^; but imo you color extremely well!! Especially in the piece for Inarabitta, I can tell you put so much effort into that hair oml <3


Omg feelsss i see so many lovely artists and the way they colour hair is always so nice ;v; if only hnggggggg but thank you so much Ina's hair took me 2 days LOL


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

felt really tired today so imma go to bed early ;u; didn't have time to line my muffy but i wanted to make a smol gift for Blink because she's absolutely lovely <333 



Spoiler: happy very belated burfdei cx









or maybe it's a realy early birthday wish for next year?   


​


----------



## Lilybells (May 28, 2020)

Emzy said:


> I couldn't finish my pic today so have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh your villager self is so cute!!


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

your art is so good!!! imagine being artistic,, couldn’t be me lmaoo


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

Lilybells said:


> Ahh your villager self is so cute!!


Hehe thank you <333


xara said:


> your art is so good!!! imagine being artistic,, couldn’t be me lmaoo


ahhh i'm flattered >u< everyone is artistic!!! Just takes a while to get the creative juices flowing xD


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

you’re an artist with a sense of style??? teach me pls i beg


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

seularin said:


> you’re an artist with a sense of style??? teach me pls i beg


Error 404: Sense of style not found cx But thank you lovely hehe <333


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

Another early night! Been doing alot of assignments recently so my eyes hurt when i stare at my screen too much cx Muffy has alot of details which doesn't help x.x but we're getting there! Lineart is my favourite part of the process! Do you guys have any preferences when it comes to drawing? c:



Spoiler: WIP: Muffy








Fun fact! I studied the different styles of Lolita for an assingment in university xD


​


----------



## LunaRover (May 29, 2020)

Have you tried blue light glasses for late night? They help some with eye strain. This is really beautiful so far!


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Have you tried blue light glasses for late night? They help some with eye strain. This is really beautiful so far!


ooOOoOoO thanks for the advice!! I'll go check those out 
and not as beautiful as ur lovely art


----------



## LunaRover (May 29, 2020)

Emzy said:


> ooOOoOoO thanks for the advice!! I'll go check those out
> and not as beautiful as ur lovely art


Ohoho please, you're just modest  Like you lineart is so clean ahhh i loveee >,<


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Ohoho please, you're just modest  Like you lineart is so clean ahhh i loveee >,<


Non non non i only speak facts fam your art is  bless the stabilizer in sai for that lineart HAHAHAHA


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

progress is slow as usual...not looking forward to doing hair tomorrow cx



Spoiler: WIP : my lil' lolita bby










​feels bad for taking so long so here's something i did in the past (this is more my usual style LOL) 



Spoiler: RM x Kingsman








Any kpop stans out here   


​


----------



## seularin (May 30, 2020)

now i want muffy


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

seularin said:


> now i want muffy


Muffy is queen of goth lolita


----------



## LunaRover (May 30, 2020)

hey also RM looking fiiine


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> hey also RM looking fiiine


i stan a cultured queen


----------



## Emzy (May 31, 2020)

Progress has been slow :c here's another really old piece~



Spoiler: Wish of Disillusionment










​


----------



## Blink. (May 31, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Progress has been slow :c here's another really old piece~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alisuegb;IBG THIS IS SO NICE ;~;


----------



## sunchild (May 31, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Progress has been slow :c here's another really old piece~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo this is AMAZING. love the way colored it, with jk being in color and the rest of them in b&w!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

Blink. said:


> alisuegb;IBG THIS IS SO NICE ;~;


THANK YOU BLINK ADSFGJGFFSSDGDSF BLINK COMPLIMENTED ME cx


sunchild said:


> yo this is AMAZING. love the way colored it, with jk being in color and the rest of them in b&w!


Thank you!! I was my submission to the art we gave the boys when they came for the WINGS tour hehe c: the concept behind it is that the boys are gone,  what's left of them is the photo but kookie wishes he could go back to those times c': highschool Emzy was #fakedeep


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

It's slowly coming together!!! I'm really liking how her outfit is working out!! I've been playing all day cuz of the wedding season LOL i love the items sm and I got my first photo today <3333 from my little shortcake bby Merengue ;u; 




Spoiler: Yay~










​Also just wanna say a* huge thank you *to everyone who took time out of their day and clicked on this thread ;u; I can't believe i got 1k views ;u; wow that's like unbelievable <3 I hope you guys are all staying safe during these hard times c:


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> It's slowly coming together!!! I'm really liking how her outfit is working out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is coming along so stunningly tbh. I felt indifferent towards Muffy until recent but the dark purple color scheme is really gorgeous. 

...and I would be genuinely surprised if there wasn't a boatload of people interested in commissions get it gurrlll


----------



## Blink. (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> It's slowly coming together!!! I'm really liking how her outfit is working out!! I've been playing all day cuz of the wedding season LOL i love the items sm and I got my first photo today <3333 from my little shortcake bby Merengue ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you make me wanna kick out somebody for Muffy uwu


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> This one is coming along so stunningly tbh. I felt indifferent towards Muffy until recent but the dark purple color scheme is really gorgeous.
> 
> ...and I would be genuinely surprised if there wasn't a boatload of people interested in commissions get it gurrlll


Kateeeee <3333 You're always such a sweetie ;u; bless u bby <3333 Tbh at the start i got Muffy cuz i needed an Uchi and she worked well with Stella, I was alittle creeped out by her design (not a huge fan of her eye and human like lips LOL) but she's honestly such a rockstar I'm loving my lil' goth babe  Who do you have in ur island? 
SDFGHJHGFDSDFG IF ONLY LOL 



Blink. said:


> you make me wanna kick out somebody for Muffy uwu


Do it Blink no_ r a g r e t s_


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> It's slowly coming together!!! I'm really liking how her outfit is working out!! I've been playing all day cuz of the wedding season LOL i love the items sm and I got my first photo today <3333 from my little shortcake bby Merengue ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaah i love the lolita vibes ❤ 
the roses on the dress are nice too <3


----------



## Blink. (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Kateeeee <3333 You're always such a sweetie ;u; bless u bby <3333 Tbh at the start i got Muffy cuz i needed an Uchi and she worked well with Stella, I was alittle creeped out by her design (not a huge fan of her eye and human like lips LOL) but she's honestly such a rockstar I'm loving my lil' goth babe  Who do you have in ur island?
> SDFGHJHGFDSDFG IF ONLY LOL
> 
> 
> Do it Blink no_ r a g r e t s_


I was holding off getting Stella until I can get some other sheep to pair with her and I think I’m CONFLICTED CAUSE YOUR ART IS MANING ME WANNA GET MUFFY NOW  the talent is strong with this one  lemme commission you already (´°̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω°̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> aaaaaah i love the lolita vibes ❤
> the roses on the dress are nice too <3


Thank you <333 Muffy is honestly a Lolita queen hahahah I love this aspect of her character design!


Blink. said:


> I was holding off getting Stella until I can get some other sheep to pair with her and I think I’m CONFLICTED CAUSE YOUR ART IS MANING ME WANNA GET MUFFY NOW  the talent is strong with this one  lemme commission you already (´°̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω°̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)


FAM I HONESTLY HAD THE SAME PROBLEM I felt like Eunice and Vesta would've been nice if i needed more normals I would die for Vesta honestly and Wendy is such a cute peppy but i already have Sprinkle not to mention Willow!! but i wanted to keep my headcannon with Freya and Dobie LOL and if they ever bring Étoile into New Horizons it's game over for me xD Who do you have on ur island Blink? c: Hopefully i can set up art this pic


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Kateeeee <3333 You're always such a sweetie ;u; bless u bby <3333 Tbh at the start i got Muffy cuz i needed an Uchi and she worked well with Stella, I was alittle creeped out by her design (not a huge fan of her eye and human like lips LOL) but she's honestly such a rockstar I'm loving my lil' goth babe  Who do you have in ur island?
> SDFGHJHGFDSDFG IF ONLY LOL


Aww that's such a cute story <3 Thanks Emzy, you know, sweet personalities attract the same. (i'm really not tbh but I appreciate the compliment))   for now my fave island babies are Skye, Zucker, Peanut, n Marshal. but not really planned that way >,<


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Aww that's such a cute story <3 Thanks Emzy, you know, sweet personalities attract the same. (i'm really not tbh but I appreciate the compliment))   for now my fave island babies are Skye, Zucker, Peanut, n Marshal. but not really planned that way >,<


Your sweetness satisfies my sweet tooth   omg they're such cuties!!! I had peanut in my wild world day and i loved her!!! I have Marshal too cuz he reminds me of Yoongi LOL and Skye is such a pastel bby ;u; I love Zucker's character design too!!


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Your sweetness satisfies my sweet tooth   omg they're such cuties!!! I had peanut in my wild world day and i loved her!!! I have Marshal too cuz he reminds me of Yoongi LOL and Skye is such a pastel bby ;u; I love Zucker's character design too!!


Aww same goes for me  Speaking of marshal/yoongi, he's singing in the plaza atm looool cute


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Aww same goes for me  Speaking of marshal/yoongi, he's singing in the plaza atm looool cute


h e a r t e y e s for my lil marshmellow  I got Stella to start saying "moonchild" and now he stole the catchphrase and my lil' kpop heart cannot


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> h e a r t e y e s for my lil marshmellow  I got Stella to start saying "moonchild" and now he stole the catchphrase and my lil' kpop heart cannot


Awwww that's actually adorable, moonchild. wish I could give my villagers cute phrases but I share an island OTL


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Awwww that's actually adorable, moonchild. wish I could give my villagers cute phrases but I share an island OTL


 are you not allowed to give phrases if you share islands?


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> are you not allowed to give phrases if you share islands?


You can XD My little brother likes to change them hahaha it's cool though


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> You can XD My little brother likes to change them hahaha it's cool though


ahhhh i c i c that makes more sense hahaha


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> ahhhh i c i c that makes more sense hahaha


you know what, add scoot to my list of bbys to keep; jocks are actually so funny. Do you have any of their kind? XD


----------



## Blink. (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you <333 Muffy is honestly a Lolita queen hahahah I love this aspect of her character design!
> 
> FAM I HONESTLY HAD THE SAME PROBLEM I felt like Eunice and Vesta would've been nice if i needed more normals I would die for Vesta honestly and Wendy is such a cute peppy but i already have Sprinkle not to mention Willow!! but i wanted to keep my headcannon with Freya and Dobie LOL and if they ever bring Étoile into New Horizons it's game over for me xD Who do you have on ur island Blink? c: Hopefully i can set up art this pic



mom filled with a bunch of the same personalities (*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ) Ankha(sentimental) Lolly(sentimental) Raymond, Rosie, Audie, Whitney, Coco, Dotty(sentimental), Marshal, and Poppy! Im filled with doubles def kicking out Audie and Whitney if Etoile decides to land in ACNH!!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> you know what, add scoot to my list of bbys to keep; jocks are actually so funny. Do you have any of their kind? XD


Omg I love scoot he reminds me of my friend  yisss!!! I make sure to have one of each kind of personality Teddy is my Jock boi c: but I love Genjis design too!!


Blink. said:


> mom filled with a bunch of the same personalities (*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ) Ankha(sentimental) Lolly(sentimental) Raymond, Rosie, Audie, Whitney, Coco, Dotty(sentimental), Marshal, and Poppy! Im filled with doubles def kicking out Audie and Whitney if Etoile decides to land in ACNH!!


Omgggg feels I had three normals and couldnt stand the repeated dialogue xc had to boot Fauna :'c omg wot a lineup  do you think they're ever add the sanrio characters? Cuz I want Marty cx


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Omg I love scoot he reminds me of my friend  yisss!!! I make sure to have one of each kind of personality Teddy is my Jock boi c: but I love Genjis design too!!


Aww Teddy is a big sweetheart for sure. c:


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Aww Teddy is a big sweetheart for sure. c:


Yis yis!! My headcanon  me and my headcanons is that teddy kind of adopts Chester as a lil bro and looks after him! Cx


----------



## Blink. (Jun 1, 2020)

I just want Etoile ( ´༎ຶㅂ༎ຶ`) I loved her aesthetic and her house back in NL. Would love for her to return


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I just want Etoile ( ´༎ຶㅂ༎ຶ`) I loved her aesthetic and her house back in NL. Would love for her to return


Her and Stella would be actual star twins *u*


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

Ahhh your Muffy drawing is coming along great! I love literally everything about it- the perfect clean lines, the hair, the outfit. I can’t wait to see the completed piece!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 1, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Ahhh your Muffy drawing is coming along great! I love literally everything about it- the perfect clean lines, the hair, the outfit. I can’t wait to see the completed piece!


Eeeekk thank you so much lissiecat!! I absolutely adore ur art!! I hope to be as good as you one day >///u///<


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Eeeekk thank you so much lissiecat!! I absolutely adore ur art!! I hope to be as good as you one day >///u///<


Aaah nooo you are too kind ;—;......


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 2, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Progress has been slow :c here's another really old piece~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this so much?!!??? Ahdjflgp they all look adorable omg. RM’s dimples


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> I love this so much?!!??? Ahdjflgp they all look adorable omg. RM’s dimples


Thank you heheh I love his dimples!! They look so pokeable xD


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

After 8 billion years i finally finished my Muffy!! Really loving how her outfit turned out!!! What do you guys think? c:



Spoiler: Muffy Gijinka













Spoiler: Headcannon



Here's my Muffy x Stella Headcannon LOL 
- Muffy and Stella are sisters!! Stella is an absolute sweety pie and is rather oblivious to when ppl insult her but when Muffy hears of it she will hunt them down
- Muffy also talks alot about bands and likes to sing alot so I think she came here to pursue her rockstar dreams!!
- Merengue and Sprinkle are the dessert sisters! (not actually sisters) but they're bffls that love to go out and try new desserts. Merengue really likes to cook and bake (along with Stella) and since Sprinkle is an aspiring pop star she takes photos of the desserts they try together and post them on her instagram!
- Dobie used to live with his wife on my island but unfortuenately she passed away andI have this shrine built for her c: Later on, his grand daughter, Freya, moved onto this island to keep him company
- Chester (a friend is currently holding him for me cuz he was one of my first 3 move ins) is an orphaned panda cub who really likes Martial Arts!! (He wore a dragon suit when i first met him so I call him Lil' Lee cx)
- Teddy is Chester's big bro figure in life. Lil' Lee looks up to Teddy alot cuz he's always working out cx He's a bit awks with expressing his love but Teddy cares for Chester deeply :')
- Teddy and Muffy don't get along very well cuz he's so blunt and tackless he sometimes doesn't think before he says things and might offend Muffy (esp her outfit choices don't hate my on my goth bby) or accidently bully Stella but Muffy puts up with Teddy cuz Chester and Stella are friends c: Stella sometimes brings the baked goods to Lil' Lee's home or they have picnics together under the shade of the trees c:
 copied from a previous thread but I want to draw the rest one day hehehe


​


----------



## Kailah (Jun 2, 2020)

Emzy said:


> After 8 billion years i finally finished my Muffy!! Really loving how her outfit turned out!!! What do you guys think? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg i love her & your headcanon for her and stella <3 
will you be opening a shop anytime soon? i'd love to commission your artwork! it's so adorable and pretty!!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

Kailah said:


> omfg i love her & your headcanon for her and stella <3
> will you be opening a shop anytime soon? i'd love to commission your artwork! it's so adorable and pretty!!


Hi Kailah!! Thank you for your supportive words!! c: I'm thinking of opening a store in the next few days hopefully but i need to catch up on abit of work first c:


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

AHHHH I LOVE IT!!!    So skilled, literally better than anything I can do. And your whole headcanon is so creative and cute haha.


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> AHHHH I LOVE IT!!!    So skilled, literally better than anything I can do. And your whole headcanon is so creative and cute haha.


Ahhhhh lissiecat!! I'm undeserving of such kinds words        the headcanons are the result of me being stuck inside constantly cuz of iso


----------



## zenni (Jun 2, 2020)

omg Emzy I just love the details in your drawings! 
Also the colours in your villager Emi is so cute <3 Colouring is so hard for me XD


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

zenni said:


> omg Emzy I just love the details in your drawings!
> Also the colours in your villager Emi is so cute <3 Colouring is so hard for me XD


Thank you so much Zenni <3 I am a pastel bby at heart     I feel you in that one colouring is my least favorite part of the process cx but it's nice to gel accomplished when it's done!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm rather behind on assingments atm so I shall take a break from drawing to do them c: Here's another really old piece hahaha I really liked working with a vector-y aesthetic back in the day!



Spoiler: c:










​


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 3, 2020)

Emzy said:


> I'm rather behind on assingments atm so I shall take a break from drawing to do them c: Here's another really old piece hahaha I really liked working with a vector-y aesthetic back in the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like the simplicity in this one.    Is it a sunflower?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 4, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Really like the simplicity in this one.    Is it a sunflower?


Thanks Kate <3333 Yis it is hehe


----------



## Blink. (Jun 4, 2020)

Emzy said:


> I'm rather behind on assingments atm so I shall take a break from drawing to do them c: Here's another really old piece hahaha I really liked working with a vector-y aesthetic back in the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i secretly stalk your insta and I saw this piece and I was like hnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggg taaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeent


----------



## Emzy (Jun 4, 2020)

Blink. said:


> i secretly stalk your insta and I saw this piece and I was like hnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggg taaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeent


HAHAHAHAH BBYYY <333 I wanted to do all 7 members but guess who can't keep up with art consistently ;u;


----------



## Emzy (Jun 4, 2020)

I finished an assingment tonight!! So i wanted to unwind with a little bit of drawing c: I made LunaRover a lil icon cuz she's the absolute sweetest ;u; 



Spoiler: for LunaRover c:










​and if anyone is interested i made a lil art shop here! c: I can't go out cuz i have a wack immune system so I haven't been able to go job hunting :c so i've been trying to find other means of funding myself c:


----------



## Emzy (Jun 5, 2020)

Started commissions today c: I shall post the two sketches after i get confirmation from one of them~ In the meantime here's a little icon i drew for @Sugaryy I didn't forget your request!! I just haven't been able to take a style break recently c: I know you wanted the crayon-y style but i hope this is ok!!



Spoiler: O'Hare








i hope you like it!! c: 
PS: ur dedication to O'Hare is honestly amazing cx


​


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Started commissions today c: I shall post the two sketches after i get confirmation from one of them~ In the meantime here's a little icon i drew for @Sugaryy I didn't forget your request!! I just haven't been able to take a style break recently c: I know you wanted the crayon-y style but i hope this is ok!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's so cute!! Thank you!!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 5, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> He's so cute!! Thank you!!


pleasure is all mine <3 Sorry it's so late lol


----------



## Blink. (Jun 5, 2020)

*yaaaaaassss   *



Emzy said:


> Started commissions today c: I shall post the two sketches after i get confirmation from one of them~ In the meantime here's a little icon i drew for @Sugaryy I didn't forget your request!! I just haven't been able to take a style break recently c: I know you wanted the crayon-y style but i hope this is ok!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so beautiful (T▽T)


----------



## Emzy (Jun 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> *yaaaaaassss  *
> 
> 
> 
> so beautiful (T▽T)


not as beautiful as your w o n d e r f u l art


----------



## Blink. (Jun 5, 2020)

Emzy said:


> not as beautiful as your w o n d e r f u l art


no emzy, your art makes my heart go umu <3


----------



## Emzy (Jun 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> no emzy, your art makes my heart go umu <3


Blinkkkkk ur existence is the epitome of umu


----------



## Blink. (Jun 5, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Blinkkkkk ur existence is the epitome of umu


i happily exist so i can see all the beautiful art spewed by people like you


----------



## Emzy (Jun 6, 2020)

Blink. said:


> i happily exist so i can see all the beautiful art spewed by people like you


ur happiness is the reason people make art


----------



## Emzy (Jun 6, 2020)

I really said no sleep until i finish lineart today 
Working on @Mikaiah's commish today c: 



Spoiler: Mikaiah <3










​


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 6, 2020)

Emzy said:


> I really said no sleep until i finish lineart today
> Working on @Mikaiah's commish today c:
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh i love it so much pls dont rush yourself im patient <3


----------



## Emzy (Jun 6, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh i love it so much pls dont rush yourself im patient <3


dw dw!! I'm just really excited hehe was on a call with my friend and we were drawing together! c: and I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 6, 2020)

Lovely lovely line art as always  ❤


----------



## Emzy (Jun 7, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Lovely lovely line art as always  ❤


Kateeee YOU'RE lovely as always    
also i just noticed your sig and i hngggggg you didn't have to but why are you so nice ;u; i crai


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 7, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Kateeee YOU'RE lovely as always
> also i just noticed your sig and i hngggggg you didn't have to but why are you so nice ;u; i crai


awhh dw about it, not nearly as active on these forums as previous times but gotta sneak in a wholesome dose of advertising when i do post c;


----------



## Emzy (Jun 7, 2020)

Today's progress was slow but i'm kinda really happy how the colouring is turning out!! much exciting hehe c: 



Spoiler: Mikaiah c:










​


LunaRover said:


> awhh dw about it, not nearly as active on these forums as previous times but gotta sneak in a wholesome dose of advertising when i do post c;


i dont think i can love you anymore than i already do c':


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah omg i love her so much so far


----------



## Emzy (Jun 7, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah omg i love her so much so far View attachment 270977


I'm glad you like it hehe!! I'm having so much fun drawing her!!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

Finished Mikaiah's com today! It was my first every rlc!! So i'm really happy about it hehe 



Spoiler: <3











​and added a smol gif(t) too!



Spoiler: c:








Making this gif was more fun than it should've been LOL 






​


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

Did a really messy colour study before i sleep - I'm working on trying to be quicker (this took approx. 1h?) + less detail oriented + messier + less layers 
i usually sketch the details but today I just blocked out the shapes and started painting from there c: It was nice to rewind before bed c:



Spoiler: Ref: Agust D '대취타' MV










​


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 8, 2020)

Emzyyyy your coloring is so magical  (Loving that expression depth on the last painting aah i could never)


----------



## Emzy (Jun 9, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Emzyyyy your coloring is so magical  (Loving that expression depth on the last painting aah i could never)


Thank you Kate <333 I honestly had no idea what i was doing at the start just blobbing out shapes hahah but i'm happy with how it's turning out cx and you can!!! We have proof in the photos you sent me c:


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you Kate <333 I honestly had no idea what i was doing at the start just blobbing out shapes hahah but i'm happy with how it's turning out cx and you can!!! We have proof in the photos you sent me c:


<333 Those refined shapes looking fiiiiine (i'll show myself out)


----------



## Emzy (Jun 9, 2020)

Finished the lineart and base colours for @Melonyy's character today!! I'm on a roll hehe Her character is actually so pretty *u* i love her aesthetic!!



Spoiler: WIP : Melonyy c:








I'm sorry for the really bad joke cx


​


LunaRover said:


> <333 Those refined shapes looking fiiiiine (i'll show myself out)


as_ f i n e _as you Kate <3


----------



## Blink. (Jun 9, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Finished the lineart and base colours for @Melonyy's character today!! I'm on a roll hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the TEEEAAAAAAAAA IS SO GOOD FROM THIS THREAD IN GENERAL


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 9, 2020)

i'm getting flashbacks to high school dances rn lol

cute art though <3


----------



## Emzy (Jun 9, 2020)

Blink. said:


> the TEEEAAAAAAAAA IS SO GOOD FROM THIS THREAD IN GENERAL


SWEATY THE TEA IS GOOD CUZ YOU'RE IN HERE FAM 


Mikaiah said:


> i'm getting flashbacks to high school dances rn lol
> 
> cute art though <3


HAHAHAH High school discos were the shizz cx Thank you Mikaiah!!! and thanks for the follow lovely DDD


----------



## daisyy (Jun 9, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Finished the lineart and base colours for @Melonyy's character today!! I'm on a roll hehe Her character is actually so pretty *u* i love her aesthetic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg her rep looks sooooo cute in your style  
(also omg i love 'bad' jokes like that hahaha, took me a minute to get it tho LOL)


----------



## Emzy (Jun 9, 2020)

daisyy said:


> omg her rep looks sooooo cute in your style
> (also omg i love 'bad' jokes like that hahaha, took me a minute to get it tho LOL)


I dont think it's my style i think it's her rep hahaha but thank you     luv ur sig btw!!
well i guess it's finally my time to shine hehe


----------



## daisyy (Jun 9, 2020)

Emzy said:


> I dont think it's my style i think it's her rep hahaha but thank you     luv ur sig btw!!
> well i guess it's finally my time to shine hehe


k i see what you mean and revise my statement, both her rep and your style are adorable now take the compliment hahaha  ❤


----------



## Emzy (Jun 10, 2020)

daisyy said:


> k i see what you mean and revise my statement, both her rep and your style are adorable now take the compliment hahaha  ❤







So i took the compliment but now what? xD  Thank you lovely~ you really be makin' me blush u///v///u


----------



## Emzy (Jun 10, 2020)

a smol icon gift for Melonyy cuz she was in my first com batch!! hehe I shall be posting her finished commish soon :3



Spoiler: c:










​


----------



## lilis (Jun 10, 2020)

Oohh so cute. I love your coloring and lines  and eyes and everything . I'm terrible at giving out compliments orz


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

lilis said:


> Oohh so cute. I love your coloring and lines  and eyes and everything . I'm terrible at giving out compliments orz


You flatter me lilis    can't wait til you open up shop hehe


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

as promised, here's Melonyy's character! I'm pretty proud of how it turned out hehe



Spoiler: Melonyy









I imagined her character to be full of grace and elegance so  i thought that the pose was very fitting c:


​


----------



## Blink. (Jun 11, 2020)

Emzy said:


> as promised, here's Melonyy's character! I'm pretty proud of how it turned out hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s adorable and I would love to have tea with her


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

Blink. said:


> She’s adorable and I would love to have tea with her


Tea party leggos


----------



## lilis (Jun 11, 2020)

Emzy said:


> You flatter me lilis    can't wait til you open up shop hehe


Aw thanks <3 I'm just gonna lurk this thread now for pretty piccy *.*


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

lilis said:


> Aw thanks <3 I'm just gonna lurk this thread now for pretty piccy *.*


Here's some tea and snacks to accompany your stay here  

I'm happy that i finished all my icon commissions today!! But i defs need to work on my speed without impacting on quality :c These took me a hella long time LOL I tried out something new with daisyy's character and added some elements to make it seem more like an actual purikura. Which one do y'all prefer?



Spoiler: kirakira purikura 
























 ​


----------



## IzzyShika (Jun 11, 2020)

Aww, your art style is super cute, I love it!! <3


----------



## Opal (Jun 11, 2020)

Emzy said:


> I couldn't finish my pic today so have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg if this squirrel was a real villager she would definitely be a dreamy of mine, so cute!
​


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

IzzyShika said:


> Aww, your art style is super cute, I love it!! <3


Thank you so much Izzy!! I love your work aswell hehe been lurking c:


Opal said:


> Omg if this squirrel was a real villager she would definitely be a dreamy of mine, so cute!
> ​


Thank you Opal haha lowkey want her too ngl


----------



## lilis (Jun 11, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Here's some tea and snacks to accompany your stay here
> 
> I'm happy that i finished all my icon commissions today!! But i defs need to work on my speed without impacting on quality :c These took me a hella long time LOL I tried out something new with daisyy's character and added some elements to make it seem more like an actual purikura. Which one do y'all prefer?
> 
> ...


Yay tea and snacks -munches- 

Both styles are so cute! I definitely prefer quality over speed  and when you get used to the it'll eventually become faster


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

lilis said:


> Yay tea and snacks -munches-
> 
> Both styles are so cute! I definitely prefer quality over speed  and when you get used to the it'll eventually become faster


HAHAHA yeeee I'm abit of a perfectionist when it comes to art so I want everything to be perfect which is why I take so dang long


----------



## lilis (Jun 11, 2020)

Emzy said:


> HAHAHA yeeee I'm abit of a perfectionist when it comes to art so I want everything to be perfect which is why I take so dang long


Isn't that even better? Lol there'd be no regrets over your pictures


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

lilis said:


> Isn't that even better? Lol there'd be no regrets over your pictures


But feels bad making ppl wait years for a picture hahaha


----------



## lilis (Jun 11, 2020)

Emzy said:


> But feels bad making ppl wait years for a picture hahaha


Aw it's ok.. I haven't drawn in years and some say I still own others pictures...(from other forums) I totally disappeared and that forum is now dead... Orz


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

lilis said:


> Aw it's ok.. I haven't drawn in years and some say I still own others pictures...(from other forums) I totally disappeared and that forum is now dead... Orz


For someone who hasn't drawn in years ur drawings are top notch ouob


----------



## lilis (Jun 11, 2020)

Emzy said:


> For someone who hasn't drawn in years ur drawings are top notch ouob


I somehow draw better with requests than my own pictures orz T.T


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

lilis said:


> I somehow draw better with requests than my own pictures orz T.T


OMG ME TOO!! I feel like alot of my drawings turn out better when im drawing for someone else!!


----------



## lilis (Jun 11, 2020)

Emzy said:


> OMG ME TOO!! I feel like alot of my drawings turn out better when im drawing for someone else!!


It's the pressure!! -high five drawing buddies- lol


----------



## Emzy (Jun 11, 2020)

lilis said:


> It's the pressure!! -high five drawing buddies- lol


 <- pretend that's a hi five xD


----------



## SugarMage (Jun 12, 2020)

I just found this thread and quickly looked through all the pics~
Your are is so nice! Your gijinkas of Muffy and Stella are absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 12, 2020)

SugarMage said:


> I just found this thread and quickly looked through all the pics~
> Your are is so nice! Your gijinkas of Muffy and Stella are absolutely ADORABLE!


ahhhh thank you so much for your kind words <3 you're such a sweetheart


----------



## Emzy (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm sorry for the sudden radio silence i've been exhausted recently so here's an old piece c: will start comissions soon c: 



Spoiler: sunshine










​


----------



## Emzy (Jun 15, 2020)

Been working on this the past few days >3< took much longer than i expected LOL coms are coming i promise
Daisyy was sweet enough to give me so many diys on my wishlist so ofc i had to repay her somehow ;u; I'm sorry this looks so inconsistent I'm honestly still trying to find a style i vibe 100% with so this was alot of trial and error c: I keep trying to go for a more sketchier style but i always end up lining everything properly LOL ayone have any recs on how to have a looser style? cx



Spoiler: for an angel








it's supposed to say "thank you daisyy" in the back HAHAHAHAH


​


----------



## lilis (Jun 15, 2020)

So pretty. Ducky so cuteeee *^*

I find thick lines work better for sketchy feel so maybe you can try that?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

lilis said:


> So pretty. Ducky so cuteeee *^*
> 
> I find thick lines work better for sketchy feel so maybe you can try that?


Thank you lilis   
Alright thick lines I'll give it a go hahaha


----------



## lilis (Jun 16, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you lilis
> Alright thick lines I'll give it a go hahaha


You welcome
Can't wait to see experimental art xD

PS I got your request done.. just waiting for my husband to scan ==


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

lilis said:


> You welcome
> Can't wait to see experimental art xD
> 
> PS I got your request done.. just waiting for my husband to scan ==


Might take a break after my current batch of coms to experiment and do assignments HAHAHA
ooooooooooo I'm keen as a bean to see it hehe but no rush lovely!


----------



## lilis (Jun 16, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Might take a break after my current batch of coms to experiment and do assignments HAHAHA
> ooooooooooo I'm keen as a bean to see it hehe but no rush lovely!


Break is always nice 8D
assignments? owo

I hope you'll like it *^*

oh are you gonna enter the art contest? =o


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

lilis said:


> Break is always nice 8D
> assignments? owo
> 
> I hope you'll like it *^*
> ...


it is hehe because of COVID and my pre existing health condition i can't really go out for university rn so i took a break and i'm doing an online course rn so i need to finish all the classes before i go back to uni next year hahaha 
I ABSOLUTELY L O V E IT OMG I NEED TO COMMISH YOU AGAIN ONE DAY MIND IF I STAY ON THE PING LIST?
hmmmmm i saw it but im not the best at backgrounds HAHAHAHAH and im not too sure if ill have time >3< so i'll have to see cx r u?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

Slowly making progress c: is a common theme in my work  i think this is probs gonna be my most detailed chibi to date HAHAHA but im really proud of drawing a cabbage i mean rose c:



Spoiler: yehet cx











​


----------



## lilis (Jun 16, 2020)

Emzy said:


> it is hehe because of COVID and my pre existing health condition i can't really go out for university rn so i took a break and i'm doing an online course rn so i need to finish all the classes before i go back to uni next year hahaha
> I ABSOLUTELY L O V E IT OMG I NEED TO COMMISH YOU AGAIN ONE DAY MIND IF I STAY ON THE PING LIST?
> hmmmmm i saw it but im not the best at backgrounds HAHAHAHAH and im not too sure if ill have time >3< so i'll have to see cx r u?


Aww I hope you stay healthy!! Online learning is hard orz good luck with that!!
Lol me neither. I'm not sure, I don't think I have time to draw what I want lol.



Emzy said:


> Slowly making progress c: is a common theme in my work  i think this is probs gonna be my most detailed chibi to date HAHAHA but im really proud of drawing a cabbage i mean rose c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This so good! Ruffle so nice *^* I can stare at it all day. Of course it's a rose o.o what you talking about lol


----------



## Emzy (Jun 17, 2020)

lilis said:


> Aww I hope you stay healthy!! Online learning is hard orz good luck with that!!
> Lol me neither. I'm not sure, I don't think I have time to draw what I want lol.
> 
> 
> This so good! Ruffle so nice *^* I can stare at it all day. Of course it's a rose o.o what you talking about lol


Thank you!!! I'm kinda vibing the 2k20 homebody vibe cx all the classes are basically self taught, the only interaction you get with the teachers are for feedback for the assignments but so far it's been really fun  been diving back to design fundamentals in hopes of somewhat improving my art HAHAHA 
Asdfhjgfs this whole time I thought it was the old school animal crossing contest HAHAHAHA whilst the theme is interesting idk how I would depict diversity in an original manner (or I'm just not creative LOL) but yeah... time is another thing :c I have to paint 2 large projects soon so I defs don't want to bite off more than I can chew cx 
Ahhhhh thank you so much lilis!!! You're always so supportive ;u; my roses have been looking like cabbages for the longest time so I'm happy this one turned out nicely hehe


----------



## lilis (Jun 17, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you!!! I'm kinda vibing the 2k20 homebody vibe cx all the classes are basically self taught, the only interaction you get with the teachers are for feedback for the assignments but so far it's been really fun  been diving back to design fundamentals in hopes of somewhat improving my art HAHAHA
> Asdfhjgfs this whole time I thought it was the old school animal crossing contest HAHAHAHA whilst the theme is interesting idk how I would depict diversity in an original manner (or I'm just not creative LOL) but yeah... time is another thing :c I have to paint 2 large projects soon so I defs don't want to bite off more than I can chew cx
> Ahhhhh thank you so much lilis!!! You're always so supportive ;u; my roses have been looking like cabbages for the longest time so I'm happy this one turned out nicely hehe


Lol that's good. When I was in university I really hated the online learning portion (have no self control so can't just sit there and read lol)
LOL you can always try xD well if you have time that is. RL work is definitely more important

<333 lol you should see my cabbage =\ I can't wait to see how it'll turn out! <3

(psss I am getting my guidebook tmrw... I have no where to share this info so i'm putting it here orz)


----------



## Emzy (Jun 17, 2020)

lilis said:


> Lol that's good. When I was in university I really hated the online learning portion (have no self control so can't just sit there and read lol)
> LOL you can always try xD well if you have time that is. RL work is definitely more important
> 
> <333 lol you should see my cabbage =\ I can't wait to see how it'll turn out! <3
> ...


I feel like a large part of why i'm enjoying it is cuz i can go at my own pace and theres like z e r o stress compared to actual uni where i'm like pulling an all nighter every week hahaha and luckily cuz its design there's like minimal reading~
ye ye i think imma dedicate my time to my other works haha dont wanna burn out >< can't wait to see everyone's entries tho!!
I would love to see your drawn by a god cabbages hehe c; 
OOoOoOOOOO like the offical ac guide book?


----------



## lilis (Jun 17, 2020)

Emzy said:


> I feel like a large part of why i'm enjoying it is cuz i can go at my own pace and theres like z e r o stress compared to actual uni where i'm like pulling an all nighter every week hahaha and luckily cuz its design there's like minimal reading~
> ye ye i think imma dedicate my time to my other works haha dont wanna burn out >< can't wait to see everyone's entries tho!!
> I would love to see your drawn by a god cabbages hehe c;
> OOoOoOOOOO like the offical ac guide book?


Makes sense! Different people do learn differently  all nighter sucks and then you can't stay awake in class T.T
Ye ye good luck with other works!
Lol... Pressure. Maybe eventually
Ya the official one o.o I ordered in April @@


----------



## Emzy (Jun 17, 2020)

The good news is that i'm slowly trying to fix my body clock the bad news is that it aint working HAHAHAH I'm nearly done with lining DDD I'm very excited liking how its turning out hehe i also changed the glove design to better reflect the sleeve edges c: 



Spoiler: strawberries and...








@daisyy


 ​


lilis said:


> Makes sense! Different people do learn differently  all nighter sucks and then you can't stay awake in class T.T
> Ye ye good luck with other works!
> Lol... Pressure. Maybe eventually
> Ya the official one o.o I ordered in April @@


tru tru heheh it's an endless cycle TT^TT although it's not like i could sleep anyways HAHAHAH
Thank you!!! I'm very excited to go back to my normal painty style hehe
ahhh no pressure no pressure!! this is a pressure free zone!! no diamonds are made here cx
OOOoOOoOOoOOOoOoOO That's so cool ooo apparently its like loaded with info  lmk how it is hehe


----------



## daisyy (Jun 17, 2020)

Emzy said:


> The good news is that i'm slowly trying to fix my body clock the bad news is that it aint working HAHAHAH I'm nearly done with lining DDD I'm very excited liking how its turning out hehe i also changed the glove design to better reflect the sleeve edges c:
> ​


ruuuude @ body clock, i hope it sorts itself out soon!
and oh my goodness i need those gloves in game pls nintendo 
edit: omg WIP CREAM i can't- i am so slow and you are the pun master!


----------



## lilis (Jun 17, 2020)

Emzy said:


> The good news is that i'm slowly trying to fix my body clock the bad news is that it aint working HAHAHAH I'm nearly done with lining DDD I'm very excited liking how its turning out hehe i also changed the glove design to better reflect the sleeve edges c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man body clock is so hard to sort out T.T less caffeine lol?
Ooh I wanna see painty style *^*
I know o.o so curious, will definitely let you know anything interesting!

Oohh pretty pretty lines *^* so good, hair so addicting to see <3


----------



## Emzy (Jun 18, 2020)

daisyy said:


> ruuuude @ body clock, i hope it sorts itself out soon!
> and oh my goodness i need those gloves in game pls nintendo
> edit: omg WIP CREAM i can't- i am so slow and you are the pun master!


Honestly is insomnia needs to yeet off too  but thank you hehe
Yo nintendo and I need to talk cuz there's so many items I need in game xD
AHAHAHAHA DAISYY ISTG YOU'RE THE ONLY WHO APPRECIATES MY LAME ATTEMPTS AT JOKES ILYS BOO 


lilis said:


> Man body clock is so hard to sort out T.T less caffeine lol?
> Ooh I wanna see painty style *^*
> I know o.o so curious, will definitely let you know anything interesting!
> 
> Oohh pretty pretty lines *^* so good, hair so addicting to see <3


Ahahaha I never drink caffeine xD I just gave really bad insomnia x)
Oop lemme try find some I think I posted a pic in this thread before! 
I'm so excited for you hehe does it come with any special merch?
Thank you!!!! I find hair the hardest to draw and colour so ;u; u flatter me hehe
edit : x and x these are more along the lines of my style for thre past 3 years ish? I've become really lazy to the point where I just block out shapes and start shading them so my chibi style was refreshing to come back to to say the least xD


----------



## lilis (Jun 18, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Honestly is insomnia needs to yeet off too  but thank you hehe
> Yo nintendo and I need to talk cuz there's so many items I need in game xD
> AHAHAHAHA DAISYY ISTG YOU'RE THE ONLY WHO APPRECIATES MY LAME ATTEMPTS AT JOKES ILYS BOO
> 
> ...


aw oh no that sucks Dx is there anyway to make you relax so insomnia will go away? 

OMG I LOVE *Q* I always loved painty style (because I can't do them yo) AND YOUR SO MUCH LOVEEEE *Q* they are so different from chibi style too lol. but both are LOVE <333

I love drawing hair.. so fun 8D if you don't follow any physical rules ;P lol

it came with two bookmarks and link to online calendar that keeps track of all the villagers' bday. Currently still going through but so sad, it's already kinda outdated with the previous update ='( It talks as if Leif doesn't exist as special visitor lol...
Apparently celeste brought bugs to blathers once and he fainted from it =\
I do like it has all the catalog items on there with checkmark =3 definitely better for people who just started playing though lol


----------



## Emzy (Jun 18, 2020)

We ready for colour bby!! Lines and base colour is done DD



Spoiler: bloop








@daisyy this shall be my last tag since after colouring we're done DD im so hypedddd


​


lilis said:


> aw oh no that sucks Dx is there anyway to make you relax so insomnia will go away?
> 
> OMG I LOVE *Q* I always loved painty style (because I can't do them yo) AND YOUR SO MUCH LOVEEEE *Q* they are so different from chibi style too lol. but both are LOVE <333
> 
> ...


unfortuneately i've tried everything lol its been like this since i was a kid so cx 
I love painty style!! it feels so free idk how to explain it HAHAHAHAH but with lineart and everything you gotta colour in between the lines etc I bet you could  EHEHE Thank you lilis!!! but we both know your art is love your art is life hehe
I'm slowly getting more used to it...kinda... but drawing the bun on daisyy's character was nice ahhahahaha 
das qoootttt hehehee My cheap butt just uses guides on instagram and twitter and tbt too!! hahahaha but the cataloguing sounds cool DD I've always liked writting things down phsyically rather than digitally. 
I love the little stories ac includes!! Like how FLick and CJ are roomies? i think and the story between the able sisters and nook!!!


----------



## lilis (Jun 18, 2020)

Emzy said:


> We ready for colour bby!! Lines and base colour is done DD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oohh *^* color!!

Aww that sucks o.o hope you can sleep TT
Freedom sounds nice *^* I tried once and it looks weird since I wasn't good at putting shadows to make it look defined. T.T
Your art is love and life toooooo *^* <3
Bun is nice *^* so is the bangs

I know! Love physical writing orz I use online guides too lol but always wondered if there's anything different o.o
Oh like wisp, if you choose something new, it'll be below items 1500 bells. If you choose something expensive, it'll be items below 10000 bells. I was like huh I just thought he'll just give you something new lol there's a price tag? 
Stories are so cute in AC and omg villager conversations lol


----------



## Emzy (Jun 19, 2020)

lilis said:


> Oohh *^* color!!
> 
> Aww that sucks o.o hope you can sleep TT
> Freedom sounds nice *^* I tried once and it looks weird since I wasn't good at putting shadows to make it look defined. T.T
> ...


Thank you <3
I feel like references are a holy grail xD as of rn i can only draw from photos HAHAHAH but i have trouble creating my own original piece still have so much to learn with art hahhaah colour theory, lighting etc etc
ahhh you flatter hehe    
I find that the online guides are more convenient cuz i can just pull out my phone but i just like writing HAHAHAH idk why but it feels "solid" LOL i bought so many journals for bujo-ing from japan but this was the worst year to get a diary LOL
OMG WOT I DIDN'T KNOW THAT i thought something new meant that you get something you don't have in ur catalogue LOL 
yassss omg the little conversations xDDD although i miss them being hella savage xD


----------



## Emzy (Jun 19, 2020)

popping in to put daisyy's finished commish here hehe I've been really happy with how my cheebs are turning out recently 



Spoiler: The next Disney Princess










​


----------



## lilis (Jun 19, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you <3
> I feel like references are a holy grail xD as of rn i can only draw from photos HAHAHAH but i have trouble creating my own original piece still have so much to learn with art hahhaah colour theory, lighting etc etc
> ahhh you flatter hehe
> I find that the online guides are more convenient cuz i can just pull out my phone but i just like writing HAHAHAH idk why but it feels "solid" LOL i bought so many journals for bujo-ing from japan but this was the worst year to get a diary LOL
> ...


Haha reference are nice! There's only so much you can do with imagination xD
 at least you are learning? I remember my older forums friends who took art classes improves fastest :3

True true. I have too many tabs open on guides though cuz I'm afraid I'll lose them Dx. Lol your diary comment sounds like normal villagers conversation xD

Ya it meant something not in your catalog that's 1500 or less == 
Conversations are so much burn on some of them lol. Also so weird.. kabuki likes my magical dress == and wants to wear it wtf

Omg princess!! So pretty! So princess like!! That tiara so pretty and dress is love *^*


----------



## Emzy (Jun 19, 2020)

lilis said:


> Haha reference are nice! There's only so much you can do with imagination xD
> at least you are learning? I remember my older forums friends who took art classes improves fastest :3
> 
> True true. I have too many tabs open on guides though cuz I'm afraid I'll lose them Dx. Lol your diary comment sounds like normal villagers conversation xD
> ...


heheh tru tru yup!! hopefully my online classes teach me something HAHAHAHAH but i also signed up for a class by one of my favourite digital painters! Keen to experiment soon hehe
omg the tab life is real have you thought about bookmarking them? I usually see ac stuff on instagram so i just screenshot and keep it in a folder on my phone HAHAHAH oh no a random identity crisis has appeared am I uchi? or an i a Normal?
omg i feel so baited HAHAHAH but then again m'bad for just making assumptions cx
omfg thats adorable HAHAHAH all i get are Teddy dissing my outfits left and right istg
ahhhh i was worried about the tiara haha so i'm glad it came out ok >///u///<


----------



## lilis (Jun 19, 2020)

Emzy said:


> heheh tru tru yup!! hopefully my online classes teach me something HAHAHAHAH but i also signed up for a class by one of my favourite digital painters! Keen to experiment soon hehe
> omg the tab life is real have you thought about bookmarking them? I usually see ac stuff on instagram so i just screenshot and keep it in a folder on my phone HAHAHAH oh no a random identity crisis has appeared am I uchi? or an i a Normal?
> omg i feel so baited HAHAHAH but then again m'bad for just making assumptions cx
> omfg thats adorable HAHAHAH all i get are Teddy dissing my outfits left and right istg
> ahhhh i was worried about the tiara haha so i'm glad it came out ok >///u///<


Woh that sounds awesome! Hope you have fun with that class o.o
Lolll my bookmark is soooo messy orz maybe eventually I'll do screenshot lol
You can always be both!! Loll
Me too Dx at least I've been to a lot of catalog places so wisp is not that useful now Dx'''
Loll that's mean. I bet your clothes are awesome too
Yes it looks great *^*


----------



## Emzy (Jun 20, 2020)

Finish all my icon commishes today hehe



Spoiler: slowly making an army huehuehue

















​


lilis said:


> Woh that sounds awesome! Hope you have fun with that class o.o
> Lolll my bookmark is soooo messy orz maybe eventually I'll do screenshot lol
> You can always be both!! Loll
> Me too Dx at least I've been to a lot of catalog places so wisp is not that useful now Dx'''
> ...


Yassss i'm enjoying it hehe 
HAHAHAH ye i gave up on my bookmarks ngl xD i have things form years ago that i cbbs to clean up 
tru tru aye a normal uchi  which ac personality do you think you would be Lilis? 
Yeeee i'm so grateful that there's a forum like belltree where ppl can help eachother out LOL otherwise i would not have any nice items (i'm looking at you nook boys >.>#)
I play dress up wayyyyy too much in ac xD
<3333


----------



## Emzy (Jun 20, 2020)

don't have anything new to show today so here's the first ever pencil portrait i finished hehe it was for a uni assignment c:



Spoiler: face










​


----------



## lilis (Jun 20, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Finish all my icon commishes today hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good xD
Lol me too. So easy to Bookmark so hard to clean TT
Umm I don't know o.o probably normal lazy? Lol
Lol I know what you mean o.o don't have anyone to play with irl orz
Me too! Too many clothes owo how'd people only keep one set on them owo

Ooh new commission so cute *^* expression so adorable
And pencil drawing so nice. Eyes and nose so pretty*^*


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 20, 2020)

Emzy said:


> don't have anything new to show today so here's the first ever pencil portrait i finished hehe it was for a uni assignment c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a first try this looks 10/10 The freckles are very cute. I love how you drew her eyes & the face shape overall. Was stalking your insta before and lemme just say I'm uber proud of your improvement aaaaaa


----------



## Emzy (Jun 22, 2020)

lilis said:


> That's good xD
> Lol me too. So easy to Bookmark so hard to clean TT
> Umm I don't know o.o probably normal lazy? Lol
> Lol I know what you mean o.o don't have anyone to play with irl orz
> ...


ooOoooooOOOo a normal lazy ehehe If you're down i would love add you on swicth 
oml cuz of all the clothes my storage is full HAHAHAHAH 1,600 is not enough space xD
hehehe Thank you love  


LunaRover said:


> For a first try this looks 10/10 The freckles are very cute. I love how you drew her eyes & the face shape overall. Was stalking your insta before and lemme just say I'm uber proud of your improvement aaaaaa


ahhh Thank you bby <333 i usually quit after drawing eyes HAHAHAH so it was nice that uni pushed me outta my comfort zone cx Thank you ;u; I was looking at some really old art with my friends and we couldnt stop laughing at one of my pics cuz of how bad it was HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Emzy (Jun 22, 2020)

Had a horrible day yesterday and so i was too emotionally drained to draw but here's what i mean but i never finish my sketches hehe



Spoiler: Hongki










​


----------



## lilis (Jun 22, 2020)

Emzy said:


> ooOoooooOOOo a normal lazy ehehe If you're down i would love add you on swicth
> oml cuz of all the clothes my storage is full HAHAHAHAH 1,600 is not enough space xD
> hehehe Thank you love
> 
> ahhh Thank you bby <333 i usually quit after drawing eyes HAHAHAH so it was nice that uni pushed me outta my comfort zone cx Thank you ;u; I was looking at some really old art with my friends and we couldnt stop laughing at one of my pics cuz of how bad it was HAHAHAHAHHA


Yes, give me sec I'll send you my switch I'd *^* 
Island tour one day!!! When stars align and we r online at same time lol

Agree lol my storage is also dull of clothes xD 
Have you considered maybe getting another resident? (I don't have space on island but my friend is doing that for space lol)

Oooh picture eyes so good. I hope you feel better TmT


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 22, 2020)

Looking at old art is the best - i relate so hard  Very sorry you had a tough day. The contrast between the way you drew his super pretty facial features and then the basic face outline made me grin so thanks for that


----------



## Uffe (Jun 23, 2020)

You have very amazing art.


----------



## Emzy (Jun 25, 2020)

Unfortunately my health took a turn for the worse so art is coming out alot slower now...like it wasn't slow enuf already :/ Sorry im not online much anymore guys :c replies are gonna be alot slower too...I'm sorry ;A; but here's some progress with @animal_hunter's patchy!! The yukata design is absolutely gorgeous!  



Spoiler: c:










​


lilis said:


> Yes, give me sec I'll send you my switch I'd *^*
> Island tour one day!!! When stars align and we r online at same time lol
> 
> Agree lol my storage is also dull of clothes xD
> ...


Gonna have to personally go to space to make those stars align LOL don't expect much tho xD my island is a mess haha
tbh i have but then i don't wanna put another house on my island i barely have space as it is xD
Thank you love <3


LunaRover said:


> Looking at old art is the best - i relate so hard  Very sorry you had a tough day. The contrast between the way you drew his super pretty facial features and then the basic face outline made me grin so thanks for that


Everytime we see it we crack up xDDD i can't 
Lots of love Kate <333
HAHAH yis yis i don't like shading skin so outline it is!


Uffe said:


> You have very amazing art.


Thank you so much >///<


----------



## lilis (Jun 25, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Unfortunately my health took a turn for the worse so art is coming out alot slower now...like it wasn't slow enuf already :/ Sorry im not online much anymore guys :c replies are gonna be alot slower too...I'm sorry ;A; but here's some progress with @animal_hunter's patchy!! The yukata design is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgggg I hope you recover soon T.T I will miss you but health is more important!!!

And that yukata so good o.o i love your clothes *^*


One day stars will align hahaha
Me too orz there's no spaceeeee I'm selling a lot of my things now. Anything that's catalog able is into the shop T.T


----------



## daisyy (Jun 25, 2020)

feel better soon! <3 
and that character design w/ the yukata is gorgeous!


----------



## animal_hunter (Jun 25, 2020)

Omg I hope you will feel better soon! There is absolutely no rush at all!! Your health is more important!! The yukata looks absolutely gorgeous but again please don’t feel any rush! Thank you so much.


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 26, 2020)

Take your time...no worries at all with replies & etc. Your health comes first always so prioritize that. Hope you feel better soon. ❤  That WIP looks gorgeous


----------



## Emzy (Jun 27, 2020)

@animal_hunter Lineart and base colours are done 



Spoiler: boop










​


----------



## Emzy (Jun 27, 2020)

lilis said:


> Omgggg I hope you recover soon T.T I will miss you but health is more important!!!
> 
> And that yukata so good o.o i love your clothes *^*
> 
> ...


Thank you lilis ;u; recovery is gonna be a long road ahead orz
 I love the custon design sm!!! It's so pretty hehe 
Yes yes!! Looking forward to that day hehe I originally kepts everything i wanted to use to decorate my island with but now its just a mess LOL


daisyy said:


> feel better soon! <3
> and that character design w/ the yukata is gorgeous!


Thank you daisyy!! 
Ikr!! I love the art style sm *Q*


animal_hunter said:


> Omg I hope you will feel better soon! There is absolutely no rush at all!! Your health is more important!! The yukata looks absolutely gorgeous but again please don’t feel any rush! Thank you so much.


Thank you so much for understainding love <3333 I hope you will like the final outcome hehe <3


LunaRover said:


> Take your time...no worries at all with replies & etc. Your health comes first always so prioritize that. Hope you feel better soon. ❤  That WIP looks gorgeous


Thank you sm Kate ;u; you absolute angel <33333


----------



## lilis (Jun 27, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you lilis ;u; recovery is gonna be a long road ahead orz
> I love the custon design sm!!! It's so pretty hehe
> Yes yes!! Looking forward to that day hehe I originally kepts everything i wanted to use to decorate my island with but now its just a mess LOL
> 
> ...


Awww that's sad to hear T.T but I believe you can do itttt and be super healthy!!!

Lollll I just threw everything I might want on ground as long as you don't care about five star island o.o""


----------



## Emzy (Jun 28, 2020)

lilis said:


> Awww that's sad to hear T.T but I believe you can do itttt and be super healthy!!!
> 
> Lollll I just threw everything I might want on ground as long as you don't care about five star island o.o""


Thank you love     will try my best hehe
I was lucky enough to get 5 stars randomly LOL but imma loose it real soon once i chnge things up again LOL


----------



## lilis (Jun 28, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Thank you love     will try my best hehe
> I was lucky enough to get 5 stars randomly LOL but imma loose it real soon once i chnge things up again LOL



Lol I still have no idea how I got five star since my island was half empty when I got it ~~ I saw lily of the valley and was like wait what?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 29, 2020)

finished animal_hunter's commish hehe 


Spoiler: <3














lilis said:


> Lol I still have no idea how I got five star since my island was half empty when I got it ~~ I saw lily of the valley and was like wait what?


probs cuz you got the decorating skills of a god )))


----------



## lilis (Jun 29, 2020)

Emzy said:


> finished animal_hunter's commish hehe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3
> ...


Wooooo so good! That twinkly eyes and that cute patterns on yukata and that cute little bow *^* so cuteeee!!

I wish lol. I wanna see your decorations!!! >0<


----------

